# My Christmas List



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Just started early... :lol: 
http://www.marcumtech.com/NewProducts/tabid/174/Default.aspx


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

"Four Luminous Color Palettes"

Is that good?


keep us posted


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> "Four Luminous Color Palettes"
> 
> Is that good?


Dunno. It's flashy... :shock: With an ALL digital color display like that, it got my attention. I'm prone to shiny objects and squirrels.


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

oooooooh nice! $700 dollah, make ya hollah!!


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Briar Patch said:


> oooooooh nice! $700 dollah, make ya hollah!!


I was curious on a price. Where'd ya hear it? I've heard rumors around $700. Makes sense. Marcum deals in odd numbers LX-3 = $300, LX-5 = $500, soo... LX-7 = *$700??*... :O•-:


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Ton_Def said:


> Marcum deals


Can we say that here??


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Ton_Def said:


> I was curious on a price. Where'd ya hear it? ...


http://www.fleetfarm.com/catalog/pr...as/marcum-technologies-lx-7-sonar-fish-finder


----------

